# First "run" in 2 months...



## grainger (Jun 26, 2017)

So went for my first run/jog/walk today in a while. Managed 5km but my time was pretty poor at 45 mins. Must get back into it.

Anyone else do parkruns and find them motivational?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2017)

Hope you enjoyed yourself?
Yes and yes. Although I couldn't run last Saturday due to work. Volunteered at junior parkrun on Sunday. Staying with parents next weekend, so will do their local one.
Well worth registering now and printing out a sheet of bar codes, cutting them out and laminating or covering in clear sticky backed plastic to avoid panic on Friday night / Saturday morning.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 26, 2017)

I've never heard of a park run...well I have now, not sure what they are though apart from a run around a park!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2017)

Walk / jog / run, mostly in parks, but some in country estates, seaside promenades etc, always 5km and free and timed, on Saturday, 9am in England and Wales, 9.30am in Scotland and Northern Ireland. Www.parkrun.org.uk


----------



## grainger (Jun 26, 2017)

Good plan. I shall register tonight. I love it once I'm running. Had 6 weeks no real exercise due to one excuse after another and I'm shocked at how unfit I've become so quickly so need to motivate myself again.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2017)

grainger said:


> Good plan. I shall register tonight. I love it once I'm running. Had 6 weeks no real exercise due to one excuse after another and I'm shocked at how unfit I've become so quickly so need to motivate myself again.


I wasn't able to parkrun on Sat, because of work, but got my volunteer fix at junior parkrun on Sun. Hoping to parkrun in my parents' home town next weekend, although sadly my sister can't do it like she usually does, due to other commitments.


----------

